# New ceiling fans will not work



## pcgcpar3

Bought two new fans w/ remotes. The fans are in the same room, on the same circuit. Installed first one and I only hear a click when remote is pushed. Installed the other and the same thing. The remotes switches are set correctly. Any ideas?:banghead:


----------



## Basementgeek

Hi and welcome to TSF

I assume you have re read the installation directions, maybe you missed some thing, it happens to all of us.

Contact the place you bought them first, then the manufacture next.

BG


----------



## sobeit

are you able to turn them on manually? first thought would be to recheck the wiring.


----------



## pcgcpar3

Yes contacted the manufacturer, they said to check wiring.  Just thought it was odd that both are doing the same thing. Thought maybe it would have something to do with circuit but have tried poles in every combo I can think of. I guess Ill recheck, checked wiring lol


----------



## pcgcpar3

no you can not, no pull chain etc


----------



## Basementgeek

Wall switches ON, again assuming you have wall switches 

BG


----------



## pcgcpar3

yes switches are on, there are two switches that operate all four lights in the basement area. So when either switch is on the other lights come on so I know Im getting power.


----------



## SABL

How many wires (and what colors) for each fan?? Make and model would be nice to know, too. What color and how many wires are in each box the fans are mounted to??

*Don't guess on the wiring*......reverse the polarity and you can get seriously hurt.....:volts:

You have a 3-pole switch at each end of the room....correct?? If the "travelers" have been disrupted (open circuit) the fixtures will not work as planned. Perhaps you have the fans hooked up in series.....they need to be parallel wired.


----------



## pcgcpar3

Allen and Roth - Mazon #0144477 remote only no chain. Yes at on end of the room there is a three pole switch, one switch operates the inside lights, at the other end of the room there is a one pole switch that operates the inside lights only. One ceiling light has threes wires, black, white, green, and the other has 2 black, 2 white and one green. The wiring diagrams seems simple, the receiver has two wires on top, black and white and three wires on the bottom black, white and blue. The black and white go the house box and the others connect to the receiver. The other two lights still work on this circuit. Unfortunately I do not about parallel wiring


----------



## Gadsden

Can you hear or feel any low-level hum or buzz on the fan motor housing at any time?
Could it be some kind of lock or packaging that keeps the blades in place during shipment?
Just throwing out ideas.that


----------



## ICYBLUE

Did your fan comes with light fixture also. If so will the light comes on. If no lights double check the manual since they have any locking screw to lock the motor to turning. The wiring should be black goto black white goto white where onto the exciting light fixture which you replaced. Stupid question are you buying the fan 110Vac.


----------



## dennyrh

I too bought Allen + Roth Mazon ceiling fan. It worked in my old house but when I moved and tried to rehang the blades don't move but I feel a humming and hear clicking when I use the remote to turn on the fan. The light works fine via the remote. The ceiling fixture is hard wired with no light switch. All the wiring is connected properly. Any ideas?


----------

